# Mitsi's Unwell



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

Been to the vets with Mitsi today, vet has advised she has Hayfever, anyone got experience of this and any tips.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Yes my Boy Dog Dachshund Sweepie has it - we give him 1 anti-histimine tablet a day on advice of vet and works a treat! He is also allergic to dog hair and same tablet works for that.

He has rolled in donkey doo today so he is outside wittering shhhh don't tell him but the bath is nearly ready!

BTW the tablet goes down quite easily as they are very small with a bit of lurpak it doesn't even touch the sides.

Which vet do you use? mine was the one that nearly got squished under a lorry earlier this year we now use a local one.

Greenie


----------



## travelingirl (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi, poor Mitsi, when we ran kennels we found that many dogs suffered the same symptoms , and also scratched at this time of year.
We found that many were given piriton and this helped, looking at her pic she loks like a small border terrier and so she would only need 1/4 to 1/2 a tablet daily. You should ofcourse check with vet first.
Hope this is some help to you, and i`m sure others will be along soon with other remedies.
Kim


----------



## Liesylou (May 24, 2010)

Hi there.
Poor ol' doggie!
Natural yoghurt is the latest thing for hayfever sufferers, check out the reviews trough Google. However, as cows milk isnt recommended normally for dogs as it goes through them, try the goats milk youghurt!
Best of luck
Liesa


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Honey is also recommended for hay fever especially if it is made from the pollen we are alergic to.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

Mitsi has been prescribed 1 tablet a day of Piriton, she already seems to be a little better.

Back to walking soon we hope.

Best Regards
Broom


----------

